# PC cannot connect to LAN or Internet



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I have a net room in my house, about 20 pc's ,19 pc can connect to internet and Lan is ok but the only 1 pc cannot connect to lan or internet.
I set up :

IP : 192.168.1.19
SM: 255.255.255.0
DG : 192.168.1.1
DNS : 192.168.1.5

Cannot see any PC in my network place and any website.
I dont understand why???
I go to My Network Place and check if cable is unplug but number transfer is working, Activity : Sent/Recieve is ok 

Thanks alot and thanks everyone for helping me :grin:


----------



## Michael111 (Nov 10, 2007)

What about ping command ?
Is possible to ping to another computer ?
And is possible to ping from another computer to this computer ?

Michael


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about doing this for a working computer and the non-working one.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lecter (Nov 30, 2007)

If 192.168.1.5 isn't the DNS server on your LAN. the IP adress of DNS server is wrong.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

lecter, that's the purpose of seeing the whole IPCONFIG display. :smile:


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

i checked it as i can, ping , typing cmd, ipconfig...But sometimes it connect to website but its show some character on the website not at all of website. 

Ping is ok, ping to DNS ok, ping to another pc is ok. but cannot connect to another pc in LAN ??? why 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms


C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>ping 192.168.1.20

Pinging 192.168.1.20 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.20: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.20: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.20: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.20: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.20:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


terrible ..

thanks for helping me.:upset:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Once again, please do this on one of the working machines, and the non-working one.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection :
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.47] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
STUDENT17 <00> UNIQUE Registered
STUDENT17 <20> UNIQUE Registered
NIITNHARONG <00> GROUP Registered

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : student17
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection :

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/
1000Base-T Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-E2-3F-50
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is that the working machine or the non-working one? The DNS server address looks a bit odd, I'd expect that to be the same as the Default Gateway.

Why are you using manually configured IP addresses?


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry,
Its a long time im not here to check all your help, i've go to NhaTrang beach to do some business, now i come back and need your help.

I m manually configured IP addresses because its will auto change IP to another class, ex : 169.254.x.x not is 192.168.1.x. I dont know why ???I changed DNS as u told the same DG but nothing happen, still working error "Request time out" some time when i use ping cmd with -t. The other PC is good working ( connect internet and Lan ) then i dont think switch error. As u said i take this PC working alone with networking and non-networking, i ping so still on the same.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, this is 2 result i give to you
After i reset ip and winsock , restart PC, use dynamic IP 

1 - Ping to 192.168.1.1(ADSL Router)
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255


Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 357, Received = 356, Lost = 1 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.1.1 -t

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 11, Received = 10, Lost = 1 (9% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

2 -IPCONFIG /ALL

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection :

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/
1000Base-T Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-E2-3F-50
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 9:27:03
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 10:27:03
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that you have a PING time out at all on a local connection indicates a physical issue. I'd try changing the cable, changing the port on the router, and reloading the latest version of the network drivers for the machine.


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

I change the cable, port in router and download the latest version of the network drivers for the machine but still the same .I will take it to the PC store maybe they can fix it.

By the way, thanks very much


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The last choice might be a problem with the NIC.


----------

